# Pulsar GTiR (RNN14) Suspension fits on a B13



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=39255&highlight=pulsar+gtir

This is old info that might be useful to some.

Tevs


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Good post..


----------

